# Keine Verbindung zu S7-300



## GasmachtSpass (15 März 2011)

Hallo an alle,

ich musste mich kurzfristig in die Programmierung und Konfiguration von Siemenssteuerungen bei uns einarbeiten und stehe da immer wieder vor Problemen.
Frei nach dem Motto "Es gibt keine doofen Fragen" hoffe ich, dass mir hier der eine oder andere Profi einen Tip geben kann.

Ich muss für eine bestehende Steuerung S7-300 CPU315-2 PN/DP die alleine im Schrank untergebracht ist und nur diverse DPs steuert durch eine schon mal in anderer Steuerung verwendeten CPU315-2 DP ersetzen. Der Lan Anschluss wird nicht benötigt, dafür aber MPI + Profibus.
Als Schnittstelle verwende ich den PC Adapter USB von Siemens (972-0CB20-0XA0).

Ich kann leider keine Verbindung vom PG zur 2DP aufbauen. Auf die 2PN/DP ist das kein Problem. 
Ich habe die Schnittstelle auch mal auf Automatische Erkennung gestellt. Aber ich bekomme nur eine Fehlermeldung Busparameter können nicht ermittelt werden.
Auch über die MPI odert Profibus Einstellung klappt nix.

Bei der 2PN/DP läuft alles

Im Benutzerhandbuch steht, dass ich bei der 2DP eine Eingangs und eine Ausgangsgruppe anschließen soll.
Kann ich die CPU nicht, wie die 2PN/DP ohne diese Gruppen (Master für mehrere DPs) verwenden?

Oder liegt das Problem ganz wo anders?

Danke schon mal für Antworten.


----------



## MAD (15 März 2011)

Die 315-2-DP hat ja zwei Schnittstellen, wobei die erste (linke) als MPI konfiguriert ist.
Kommst Du da drauf und kannst die CPU ansprechen?
Wenn ja, erstelle mal ein Miniprojekt mit der CPU wobei die zweite Schnittstelle als DP-Schnittstelle vernetzt wird (Busparameter einstellbar).
Das dann per MPI in die CPU....
Dann nochmal auf der DP-Schnitstelle testen.

Gruss
MAD


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 März 2011)

Auf welcher Schnittstelle steckt der Adapter? Der kann nur 1,5 MBit/s und wenn er auf dem Profibus steckt und dieser eine höhere Baudrate hat, geht das schief. Auch kann das automatische Ermitteln der Busparameter in manchen Konstellationen fehlschlagen. Mein Vorschlag: Auf MPI und mit 187,5 kBit/s testen.


----------



## JesperMP (15 März 2011)

Bei ein 315-2DP mit ein leeres MMC Karte ist das DP Schnittstelle deaktiviert.
Die erste laden von der HW Konfig muss über MPI passieren.
Erst danach ist das DP Schnittstelle zugänglich.


----------



## GasmachtSpass (15 März 2011)

Hallo,

Danke schön für die schnellen antworten.

Die CPU wurde über Mres lt. Bedienerhandbuch Urgelöscht.
Ich habe die MPI Schnittstelle auf 187,5 kbit/s eingestellt und auch an den Stecker der MPI Schnittstelle angeschlossen.

In der HW-Config hebe ich den Profibus auch noch nicht vernetzt.
MPI ist mit Adresse 2 vernetzt. Das Die CPU hat die Adresse 0.

Wenn die HW Konfiguration in die CPU Laden will, muss ich ja immer die Teilnehmeradresse auswählen.

Normalerweise steht unter Anschluss an Zielstation die MPI Adresse (ist auch mit 2 eingetragen), allerdings wird der Baugruppentyp etc. nicht erkannt und die erreichbaren Teilnehmer können nicht angezeigt werden.
Wenn ich trotzdem auf OK klicke, kommt Fehler 33:16662 Online: Die Verbindung kann nicht bis zum Zielsystem aufgebaut werden.

Die Hilfe, die ich zu diesem Fehler aufrufen kann habe ich überprüft (HW-Konfiguration, Adressen, Steckverbindung). Alles überprüft.
In der HW-Konfiguration ist nur die CPU projektiert.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## JesperMP (15 März 2011)

In "PG/PC Schnittstelle einstellen", ist S7ONLINE = PC Adapter(MPI) ?


----------



## GasmachtSpass (15 März 2011)

Hallo,

 S7ONLINE  (Step7) = PC Adapter(MPI) steht da,

ist grau hionterlegt, so dass ich da nichts verstellen kann...


----------



## JesperMP (15 März 2011)

Neues leere MMC Karte stecken.
Wenn das nicht klappt, mit andere laptop und/oder PC Adapter probieren.
Wenn das nicht klappt, --> CPU defekt.


----------



## GasmachtSpass (15 März 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine neue Marte verwendet. Selbes Verhalten...
Einen anderen Laptop habe ich leider nicht zur verfügung.

Das die CPU defekt ist, war auch schon meine befürchtung.
Mist!

Tausend Dank Dir!
Gruß


----------



## JesperMP (15 März 2011)

Wenn der PC Adapter funktioniert in ein anderen CPU, dann kannst du davon ausgehen das es i.O. ist.
Also, sieht schlecht aus.


----------



## GasmachtSpass (15 März 2011)

Ich habs!!!

Ich habe im Handbuch gefunden, dass beim Urlöschen mit gesteckter Karte  die Adressinformationen auf der CPU erhalten bleiben. Wahrscheinlich lag  da der Hund begraben. Auf der CPU war eine andere Adresse hinterlegt,  als in Step7. Aber wie soll ich das wissen, wenn ich die noch nie  adressiert hatte...

Also habe ich mal versucht die HW-Konfiguration ohne Karte aufzuspielen...
Klingt doof, aber auf einmal wurde mir die CPU angezeigt.
Aufspielen konnte ich aber nichts...

Also habe ich die Karte über die 2PN/DP mit der Konfiguration der 2DP überspielt. Da kamen zwar eine Menge Fehlermeldungen, aber er hat es geschluckt.

Danach konnte ich die Karte wieder in die 2DP stecken, urlöschen und alles hat geklappt.

Viel Zeit ist draufgegangen aber es läuft - Danke an alle!


----------



## JesperMP (15 März 2011)

Dafür habe ich eine neues leeres MMC Karte vorgeschlagen.



> Also habe ich die Karte über die 2PN/DP mit der Konfiguration der 2DP überspielt. Da kamen zwar eine Menge Fehlermeldungen, aber er hat es geschluckt.
> Danach konnte ich die Karte wieder in die 2DP stecken, urlöschen und alles hat geklappt.


Mit diesen vorgang ist es dir gelungen das Karte zu formatieren.
Der Grund: Wenn es ein HW Konfig auf den Karte gibt, der mit der CPU Typ übereinstimmt, wird bei "reset" kein "Urlöschen" durchgeführt, sondern nur eine initialisierung von die DB Aktualwerten.
Wenn aber der System Daten Baustein auf die Karte nicht mit die CPU übereinstimmt, dann wird bei "reset" tatsäglich ein "Urlöschen" durchgeführt.


----------



## Klärmolch (15 März 2011)

Hi,
das habe ich auch nicht gewußt, das muß ich mir gut merken.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## GasmachtSpass (16 März 2011)

Hallo,

Eine neue leere MMC hätte höchstwahrscheinlich geholfen, aber ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass beim Urlöschen alle Informationen gelöscht werden auch die HW-Config. Tja, dem ist nicht so...

Wie hätte ich denn die Karte formatieren können?
Ich habe einen Laptop mit WinXP.
Wenn ich die Karte in den SD-Slot stecke, kann Windows so garnicht drauf zugreifen.
Gibt es in Step7 eine Formatiermöglichkeit?
Für den Fall, dass wieder mal aus 5 alten Steuerungen eine neue zusammengestellt werden soll...

Danke


----------



## JesperMP (16 März 2011)

Es gibt ein USB Flash Prommer für S7 MC und MMC Karten. 
6ES7 792-0AA00-0XA0
Ist nicht billig.


----------



## GasmachtSpass (16 März 2011)

Dann werde ich wohl in Zukunft die Art verwenden, dass ich auf eine Karte eine HW-Config lade, in eine andere CPU stecke und dann resete.
So hats geklappt und hoffentlich klappt es auch weiterhin.

Tausend Dank für die Infos!!!!


----------

